# Hello people,



## Ito-okita (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello guys & girls,

Just registered after a long lurking time ( I just had to be able to see Tess' profile  ). I'm a Taekwondo-in', Jiu-jitsu throwin' Belgian guy born in '78. Been doing WTF Taekwondo for 12 years till 1st Dan (and amazed how fast some of the dojangs mentioned here award black belts) and started taking Jiu-jitsu (we europeans use the old spelling mostly) over a year ago. I joined here 'cause the atmophere is so much friendlier than over at E-budo (less bashing). Oh yeah, next to the arts I'm really into knives, no seriously I mean REALLY  I collect them, I sharpen them, I make them... I use them. So if anyone in the knife section wants to talk knives, drop me an E-mail I'm running out of knife people to talk to . Anyway that's about it, looking forward to joining you people in conversation.

Regards,


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 20, 2004)

On behalf of the MT staff ... _*WELCOME!!*_  Glad to have another lurker come out of the shadows.

  -Michael


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you Michael, there sure seem to be a lot of Kenpo/kempo people around here, over in Belgium the art is not really that popular. Very interesting though the chinese/japanese background.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2004)

Well Hi there Ito-okita 

Welcome to the group,  Not sure quite why you would want to see my profile.. , but glad you came on board 

Enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, its great to have yet another member from over seas.
Sean


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanx guys,

I liked you admin style tess you just seemed like a cool admin


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks  Wilfried~! That made my day 

~Tess


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to MT!   Don't worry, all Taekwondo schools don't award rank quickly, Trust me, I know  I've been studying almost 4 years, and still have about a year to go before I can put on 1st DAN (Kukkiwon) :asian:


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 22, 2004)

Tkang yups, I'm kukkiwon certified too and it was at least a 5 years wait for black, and not many over here do it in 5 years


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 23, 2004)

Tess always looking to be on the good side of the admins especially when they now MA


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2004)

Greetings and Welcome to the posts..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome, and have fun


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi, glad to have another TKD'er here.  I took 4 yrs. to test for 1st dan which is the minimum time for our dojang. But I would attend 6-8 classes a week and taught/led kickboxing too.  It averaged out to three to five months at each belt rank and seemed right to me but after high red more time was required. Anyway, glad to have your input. TW


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks all,

Tigerwoman, it took me 5 years to get my BB with 3 classes a week.


----------

